# Wish Me Luck



## mercury (Nov 14, 2012)

After two months of planning and preparation, the first meeting of Cumnock Area Diabetes Support will be held this evening. Guests to include staff from diabetes UK Glasgow office and Councillor Kathy Shaw. Everyone who wants to and lives close enough is invited to attend. Happy World Diabetes Day.


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2012)

All the best with it mercury let us know how it goes


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck, hope all goes well for you


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2012)

Spot on Mercury for organising ! Well done & good luck !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck, I hope everything goes really well!  Let us know how things go!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 14, 2012)

I hope that it all goes really well


----------



## mercury (Nov 15, 2012)

Last nights meeting wasn't the biggest success we hoped for.  it was a very low turn out. But we all have to start somewhere.  Going to try some extra marketing for next month. I don't give up easily.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2012)

mercury said:


> Last nights meeting wasn't the biggest success we hoped for.  it was a very low turn out. But we all have to start somewhere.  Going to try some extra marketing for next month. I don't give up easily.



Sorry to hear it was a low turnout, but I'm sure you will improve on it next time - good luck!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2012)

Where did you advertise?

Local paper? - ring em up and ask em to write an article rather than just pay for an Ad.

Drs surgeries? (not just your own)

Pharmacies (ditto)

Hosp Diabetes Clinic?

Print some flyers, stand in the public area of the shopping precinct or High St and hand em out/ask in eg Tesco/Morrisons/Aldi/wherever if you can stand inside the doorway and hand em out.


----------

